# 7mm-08 elk loads



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

What is, or are good factory loads for a 7mm-08 for elk hunting? Now I fully understand the range limits on this caliber and I'm not looking to kill elk 500 yards away. My 12 yr old son won this rifle at a RMEF banquet, and he is planning on using it this year on the spike hunt. I see there are not alot of options for this load. I like the ballistics of the Hornady Superformance loads with the SST bullets, but I have read some complaints about that SST bullet on elk. Anyone have first hand experience with that bullet or know a better load than the Remington Core-lokt?
He will be using this gun for deer as well.


Thanks.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Why would you think that the 7-08 is inadequate for elk? Its ballistic twin (7mm Mauser/275 Rigby) was used to kill many thousands elephants. Use a decent bullet, and put it in the right spot and it will (and has) kill anything on this planet. 
I would find a load that shoots well in that rifle, and go with it. And it will even do just fine at 500 yards.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My 2 cents.......bullets that are slightly heavy for caliber( like 150 grains for 7mm) and bullets with good terminal performance ( like nosler partition, barns x, Winchester supreme, accubond etc. and etc.) I would not recommend bullets that expand very quickly like ballistic tips for elk. The good news is that now a days there are a lot of very good quality factory loads that perform very well. The bad news is that there are a lot of good options to go through to find what your particular rifle likes but as Loke said, the particular brand is subject to hunter and rifle preference.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Awesome bullet. Awesome load. PLUS their both LOCAL companies.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=528058


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

The Federal Premium is specifically made for the 7mm-08, but those bullets cost more that a usual box of bullets.

The Federal Power-Shok bullets are 150 grains. 

Nothing wrong with Core-Lokt. I've taken plenty of deer and elk with them.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The 7mm-08 will definately thump an elk hard. Any good premium bullet will get the job done if put in the right place..

I would suggest a Nosler Partition bullet. 140 grn.

Good luck to your son. I hope he get's one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> The 7mm-08 will definately thump an elk hard. Any good premium bullet will get the job done if put in the right place..
> 
> I would suggest a Nosler Partition bullet. 140 grn.
> 
> ...........................................


yep


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > The 7mm-08 will definately thump an elk hard. Any good premium bullet will get the job done if put in the right place..
> ...


+2 they are good bullets, they are what I shoot in most of my rifles.


----------

